# Gabriel Pigeon



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

One Of My Gabriel Pigeons








[=


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Nice Birds*

Very Nice, I Have Always Like This Breed Where Did You Find Them?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

A friend had five of them he did not like this breed so I got them at $ 40 a pigeon


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

do you let them out to fly? will they home?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

They might walk home, but even tha they would get tired I had Gabriels, not a flying breed. Fun breed.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not yet let them out. i have only had them for 2 weeks. how ever i do let my other birds out. My Lahores will fly around the house and land in the back yard by there lofts. My English Carriers will get up about 30 feet in the air for abount 5 to 10 mins before coming back. My Barbs seem to just walk around they are the ones that dont seem to fly much. As soon as the Gabriels learn to trust me I will then let them out for a flite. So far i have been lucky with the preditors(hawk).


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

that's cool


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I have added these pictures so that you can see, no matter which way you turn the Gabriel it's feathers seem to have aa beautiful shine even under it's tail and wings almost like a painted mirror.


----------

